# When to test... Or am I clutching at straws?



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello, 


I am 8dp5dt today, we tested this morning due to going back to work tomorrow and it was   . I used a first response and a clear blue digital. The advice from previous clinics has been to test 14 days after transfer which would be later on in the week, but my current clinic says 14 days after egg collection which is tomorrow. 


I think I know the answer but my partner is saying to keep on the meds until later in the week and test again. When I fell pregnant before we tested 14 days after a 3 day transfer and a clear blue said 1-2 weeks. 


Has anyone got any advice? Could it be likely that I am just a little early to test, or is it a case that if I was pregnant, we would know by now? 


Thanks xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Any one?


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi there didnt want to read and not post. Im sorry and i feel your pain i am also on 2ww and due to go to my clinic on friday the wait is awful i have spend the whole of my married life wishing it away during treatments.  Im very clear this time that i will only test on the morning before i go to the clinic (as i dont want any surprises!) I am just going with the reasoning that they give you to that date for a reason and therefore there is no point in testing earlier. Some girls dont get a postive hpt until they are 5 weeks or so. Sorry maybe not the answer you were looking for also testing earlier wont change the outcome iyswim?   
I wish you lots of luck


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there, like angel-lass, I didnt wanna read and run so thought Id post. Im also on my 2ww and have learned from spending a fortune on HPTs testing early and geting BFNs. If possible try your best to hold off til your OTD. It could be that its still just to early. One thing Ive noticed by reading small print on test leaflets is that Clearblue only detects hcg levels of over 25 but you can still be pregnant with a reading of over 5. Im not trying to get your hopes up but think that because of that then maybe its better to waita little longer. Its so hard though! Lots of luck!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks angel-lass and Jules. I think the difficult thing is conflicting information from different clinics! 


It's not going to cause any harm staying on the medication for a few more days then test again in the week, it'll be later than the otd the clinic gave me, but at least then it'll be definate. 


Thanks again for your responses. 


Wishing you both lots of luck XXX


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I think ur testin too early hun,I tested 12dp2dt and got bfn but tested 13dp and got bfp,it really can change over nite!!ur hcg level mite not be high enough yet to pick up on a test!!
Good luck
Jenna xx


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi tWinkerbell, if you google visembryo and click on fertilisation should show you what should be going on in there, I'm the same as you tested thur fri sat all neg tested this morn neg, its my otd today I'm 13dp 3dt or 16dpo... I would have said that if I was Producing any hcg it would have been in my blood stream and detectable with a first response (thats what i used) from 12dpo which was for me was Thursday however some people have tested at this stage got a negative then tested 2 days later at 14dpo and got a positive, not sure what test they used tho, i'm prob just making you more confused here like, sorry if i am i mean to shed light not confuse :•D Good luck anyways   x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought I would update just in case it helped anyone in the future....


My clinic told me to test 14 days past EC, which I did and it was a BFN - We was heartbroken. My DH begged me to stay on meds and test 14 days past transfer which we have done in the past. I'm on a lot of medication for recurrent miscarriage. We tested again 3 days later and...... BFP!!!!  I'm now 20 weeks, and finding out what we're having on Monday!!   


I shudder to think the outcome if I had stopped all my meds like I was told too....   


Just goes to show the dangers of testing early.... Even if your clinic tell you too!! 


Twinks xxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow congratulations! 

Thanks for the update! That's good to know about staying on meds. Its always so tempting to test early but as I've read it usually results with disappointment but sometimes can result with an amazing surprise a few days later. I shall try to hold off as long as possible this time!

Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy! X


----------



## fflower (Mar 2, 2010)

Twinkerbell, that's amazing! Definitely a good lesson in staying away from the pee sticks! Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.


Jules, have you started your cycle at GCRM?


----------



## Smith8450 (May 29, 2012)

Hi   I'm new to these boards but am finding myself in a similar position. I'm currently 12dpo and was told to wait until 18dpo to test which is this Sunday but OMG it's so hard to wait! Last week didn't seem too bad but now i feel like my every waking thought is about the outcome of this pregnancy test! After reading your thread though I am going to try and wait as long as i possibly can until Sunday!

Let us know what thay say at the scan! Good luck for today xxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fflower, hi there. I started this month at GCRM on the flare proocol. At the moment I'm on norethisterone pills.  Getting nervous at the whole EC process but I worry too much about everything!

Smith, good luck for Sunday! Keep us updated!

Xx


----------

